# Jan '06 Challenge Photos - "Bridges"



## TwistMyArm (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey everyone. It seems like just about everyone submitted this month. We've got a total of 45 photos which I think is the most we've had in a long time (if not ever).

Anyway all 45 photos can be viewed by clicking on the following link:Bridges

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## surfingfireman (Feb 2, 2006)

I know my pic in the poll has no shot, because some of the other shots are awesome. I knew mine would be weak putting it in but I had to sumbit something.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 2, 2006)

I lot of really great photos!  Hard decision!


----------



## errant_star (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, I actually had a really hard time choosing just one! Great work everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Feb 2, 2006)

Holy smokes! Some awesome shooting there! 

(pssst. after the contest, I may be ordering prints from some people )


----------



## jeroen (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow, great entries everyone!
Since I didn't vote for my own entry I doubt I'll get any votes whatsoever...
Looking forward to next month's challenge.


----------



## alexecho (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow. That's the first time I've really struggled to make up my mind. Two of them totally blew me away and quite a few of them were really good.


----------



## ShaCow (Feb 6, 2006)

very good selection


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Feb 6, 2006)

Pssst.... Serverkill...


			
				TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.


----------



## afghanjohn (Feb 7, 2006)

Great collection of shots!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 8, 2006)

It begins to look as if there is going to be a clear winner this time............. 



			
				surfingfireman said:
			
		

> I knew mine would be weak putting it in but I had to sumbit something.


 
This happens to me month after month after month... but I don't give up. Peak month were the three (!) votes I got for "Colours", other than that it has always and predictably been just 0 votes for ANY of my entries.


----------



## Ani-mate-or (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey I wasnt even expecting any votes! These were some great pictures this time guys!! Copngrats to the Winner!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 8, 2006)

No winner has been announced as yet.
But it seems as if one photo is getting so many votes, i.e. is sooooo very much loved by the majority --- that one photo - I would guess - is going to win this Challenge of the Month . (Alas! It is not mine ... mine is collecting its usual 0 votes yet again.)


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 9, 2006)

wow... I already have votes... not one... but a few...  but I'm faaaaaar behind the winner


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 10, 2006)

i feel like a winner just because i got two votes!  especially with all those wonderful shots... great job everybody!


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Feb 10, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> No winner has been announced as yet.
> But it seems as if one photo is getting so many votes...



Yes *sigh* agreed, and it is a lovely photo isn't it! I can only watch in amazement as someone else's photo racks up votes  These are all so wonderful though!


----------



## BubblePixel (Feb 10, 2006)

Man! I suck!!!  LOL!!
congrats every1!! :hail:


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey everyone sorry for the late announcement. Anyway it's clear which photo won this month, photo 45. 
Mohain submitted photo 45 to this months challenge. Congratulations Mohain on the much deserved win.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 12, 2006)

wooohooo congrats!!!  And wow... I got 2 votes


----------



## Mohain (Feb 12, 2006)

Woo hoo, thanks very much 

When I saw the challenge 'Bridges' I thought 'dammit I have no intresting bridges anywhere near where I live'. Then I remembered, oh yeah Tower Bridge isn't too far from where i work :er: 

Anyway, in the off chance anyone is interested I'll post some more shots I took of the bridge over a couple of evenings.

Thanks for all your votes everyone, it really means _a lot_ to me. 

Cheers, 

Mohain


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations! You very much deserve winning this challenge, Mohain! (Though I have to admit I did not give you my vote  ).
I scored my subscribed 0 votes yet again.
It seems to be a hidden rule for my submissions to not score even 1 vote by anybody (apart from "Colours" where I got 3 - that was like Christmas, Easter and New Year rolled in one then! )

My GUESS as to photo 29 is that it is by MommyOf4Boys?
But I don't know. Just guessing here. Will she come and tell us?

So who took Photo 39?


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Feb 12, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> My GUESS as to photo 29 is that it is by MommyOf4Boys?
> But I don't know. Just guessing here. Will she come and tell us?
> 
> So who took Photo 39?



Photo 29, with the peas jumping ship, is mine!  

Congrats Mohain, that's an AWESOME capture. You deserve it!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2006)

Such a funny idea! Really!
And sorry for assuming it could have been Sara's, but really, upon seeing it first, I thought so...


----------



## Mohain (Feb 12, 2006)

PachelbelsCanon350D said:
			
		

> Photo 29, with the peas jumping ship, is mine!


 
Haha, nice picture :mrgreen: That was the one I voted for :thumbup: Who's was No. 28 tho? That was the other great pic. Hard to pick between the two.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 13, 2006)

and mine is 10


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats mohain ! That's one awesome shot !


----------



## Oscar Mueller (Feb 13, 2006)

Well done Mohain!!That is a very nice photo.The details,lighting,exposure are excellent.I figured it for the winnerwhen I first saw it.Congratulations.

P.S. for Corrina,I did the Ghost Bridge.Its a bridge that they tore down and replaced last fall.I'm glad that I took several photos of it becauseI did not know it was slated to disappear.


----------



## Mohain (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind words


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 14, 2006)

Oscar, despite my sharing your feelings about which photo would most likely win this contest, i.e. Mohain's very Winner-Pic (congrats again, it deserves it!), I still gave your pic my vote. I liked the indirect approach, the very "ghostliness" of your bridge-pic. Very good ... many photos were extremely good!


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 17, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> Haha, nice picture :mrgreen: That was the one I voted for :thumbup: Who's was No. 28 tho? That was the other great pic. Hard to pick between the two.


 
yeah, #28 and #29 were both very good, i also liked #9 and #13.  It was so hard to pick just one.  Congrats mohain on the much deserved victory!  and thanks to my 2 fans out there who voted for #37!


----------



## Fate (Feb 18, 2006)

28 kicked ass  whos was that?


----------

